# Shelter sf1000



## Krock300 (Nov 9, 2017)

Im looking at getting a Shelter sf1000 its supposed to be good to heat up to 2500 sq ft and my house is just a bit over 1300 sq. ft.!! Im planning on putting it within a few feet of the house in a small shed and the exsisting ductwork im running to is all probably within 10 feet!! Planning on insulating or burrying the very small length of ductwork that would actually be outside!! Ive been researching this for awhile and I think it will work! Anybody else ever done this and any helpful tips would be appreciated!


----------



## 3fordasho (Nov 10, 2017)

Couple random thoughts - First there is a lot of radiant heat coming off these furnaces, it's really best to have them inside the structure that you want to heat.  Now if there is a need to heat the small shed then you're not wasting that heat.  Second, it's best to set up a wood furnace that in the event of a power failure the heat can rise up and away from the furnace - this usually can be worked out in a basement install - not as easy in a small shed outside the heated structure.





Krock300 said:


> Im looking at getting a Shelter sf1000 its supposed to be good to heat up to 2500 sq ft and my house is just a bit over 1300 sq. ft.!! Im planning on putting it within a few feet of the house in a small shed and the exsisting ductwork im running to is all probably within 10 feet!! Planning on insulating or burrying the very small length of ductwork that would actually be outside!! Ive been researching this for awhile and I think it will work! Anybody else ever done this and any helpful tips would be appreciated!


----------



## DoubleB (Nov 10, 2017)

Not a shelter, but a similar example is with a Tundra here toward bottom of the page:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/everything-drolet-tundra-heatmax.140788/page-55

I wouldn't recommend it, like @3fordasho said not sure how you'll prevent the thing from melting down in a power outage.  Plus, can you check the owner's manual online before buying?  I can't imagine the manufacturer would approve of the install, then if anything goes wrong with your house you're probably on your own.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 10, 2017)

IMO, just an overall bad idea.  They are meant to be installed in a basement.  Will it work?  Possibly, but it won't be as efficient/safe as it would be downstairs and in the same heating envelope as the house.  You could possibly encounter condensation/rust issues over time if the furnace is not kept in a heated space.  You will have no gravity flow and no radiant heat helping to heat the house either.  My basement is heated (stays same temp as rest of house most times) solely from the radiant heat off of the furnace; this is even besides the fact I am reclaiming a lot of the radiant heat off the furnace face and injecting it into my return air in order to boost my delivered efficiency.

You will more than likely run into insurance issues as well with it being that close to your house.  There are regulations in place which dictate that stuff.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 10, 2017)

JRHAWK9 said:


> IMO, just an overall bad idea.  They are meant to be installed in a basement.  Will it work?  Possibly, but it won't be as efficient/safe as it would be downstairs and in the same heating envelope as the house.  You could possibly encounter condensation/rust issues over time if the furnace is not kept in a heated space.  You will have no gravity flow and no radiant heat helping to heat the house either.  My basement is heated (stays same temp as rest of house most times) solely from the radiant heat off of the furnace; this is even besides the fact I am reclaiming a lot of the radiant heat off the furnace face and injecting it into my return air in order to boost my delivered efficiency.
> 
> You will more than likely run into insurance issues as well with it being that close to your house.  There are regulations in place which dictate that stuff.



Your bottom line is the bottom line. A wood burner installed contrary to its instructions and intended purpose, or regulations, will leave you in an empty hole if you ever have an incident needing insurance coverage.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm installing one in my basement right.  The manual specifically states no down draft application.  When I burnt it outside to clean off the oils and cute paint I had 500-600 degrees on the front of the firebox.  Granted I held 450-500 for six hours on it but, it can put out heat and minimum front clearance is 48".


----------

